# Decent Set for occasional use



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

i bought these awhile couple years ago when i bought my first router.i figured i could learn on them and eventually buy better as i needed and figured what i use the most.thanks for the review.


----------



## ThorinOakenshield (Aug 27, 2012)

I bought these during black Friday sales for ~50% off. I use the decorative edging bits all the time. There have been several times that I came across a need for a bit I have never used before and was happy it was sitting in that case at $1-$2 range instead of having to to out and buying a new Freud bit. They have held up well.


----------

